# FS prewar tricycle Colson?



## sm2501 (Sep 24, 2014)

I think this is a Colson trike. Front wheel measures 19", rear 11-1/2". Good solid steel. Needs some spikes in the rear and tires. Great project and cheap at $125 plus ship.


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 5, 2014)

*I found the same one*

in an antique store last week its the same in every way identical  they want allot for it. I thought it was a colson scout good luck it even has the bell


----------

